# Getting used to brushing teeth ?



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

im wondering how to get miller used to brushing his teeth, i recently tried to brush them but he threw a huge fit! how did you guys get yours used to it?


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I tried with Cooper (12 weeks old) and he thought it was a new chew toy. I hope someone has some good ideas lol

Linda Cooper's Mom


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I brush my dogs teeth about three times a week. Getting your dog to let you do it, takes patience and time. At first get a paste that has a liver or chicken flavor (it sounds gross to us but we're not dogs) over a period of a few days you need to put some on the front of the teeth or the front side of the gum line, do let them smell it, they will of course lick it, don't worry the idea is not to brush yet, it is to condition them to want it. You will later introduce the tooth brush with some of the paste on it (now as to time this is introduced depends on your dog, do not rush your dog or you will be back to the first step). Do let your dog lick a little of the past off the brush, be sure to use one hand to gently hold the snout and lift the lip. When the time comes to introduce the brush start with the front teeth and just do the very front teeth for about a week, you will keep introducing the brush one zone at a time the very back teeth will be the last as small mounths find it uncomfortable. Introducing the tooth brush takes time it is worth it. When your dog becomes accustomed to haveing their teeth brushed you can change to a gel or what ever you like. I do not give my guys a treat for 20 minutes after, I have them settle after that time they get a reward.

This is very similer to introducing your dog to holding a dumbell for utility training, it takes time.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Big Thank you!
:brushteeth:

Linda Cooper's Mom


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Great info The Laughing Magpie. This is something I need to start doing with Timmy. You mention that you use a brush, there is also something you can put on your finger do you know about that? Is one better than the other?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You want to work up to a brush as it will get in between the teeth, a finger or a cloth are better then nothing. Almost any dog will let you brush his teeth it just takes time and patience. As your dog ages, being able to open their mouths and check their teeth and gums can prove invaluable, if you have a emergency and a Vet needs to look in their mouth, they will not get over stressed. Also bad, decaying, infected teeth can cause heart infections.

I had orginally trained Yogi to use an electric tooth brush a Braun with very small head, after his mustashe became large pieces of it would wrap up in the brushes, so we're back to a manual brush. Just remember this is not something your dog will like but they will learn to tolarate it, the only good part in their mind is the toothpaste tastes good, later after they get use to it, they will do it because it pleases you. Find a reward afterward (not a food ) ball playing, toy, a short walk, something fun.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought the stuff you can put on with your finger or spray into the dog's mouth. Is it effective? I think it just addresses plaque and bad breath. Any one have experience with it?


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Sergio is my first dog. When I took him to the vet for neutering, I saw the vet gently but quickly pulled back his lips so she could get a good look at all of his teeth and gums. I just really didn't know how to do that. 

He's 2, and he is used to having someone do that.

I would just start gently each day, holding your dog and gently pulling back and up his mouth at the corners so you can really see all of his teeth and gums, not just opening his mouth.

From there, like someone here posted, put a little of the dog tooth paste on your finger and start rubbing that on his teeth and gums. Just each time slowly move up to using the finger brush. It's in your dog's best health that he is used to having you look at his teeth and gums, not just brushing. 

The dentist also gave us some dental treats that he can chew on that will help with plaque.

In this order

1) dental treats 2) dental rinse in his drinking water for plaque and/or fresh breath 3) brushing. 

That's what I was advised by the vet/dog dentist.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I brush my dogs teeth about three times a week. Getting your dog to let you do it, takes patience and time. At first get a paste that has a liver or chicken flavor (it sounds gross to us but we're not dogs) over a period of a few days you need to put some on the front of the teeth or the front side of the gum line, do let them smell it, they will of course lick it, don't worry the idea is not to brush yet, it is to condition them to want it. You will later introduce the tooth brush with some of the paste on it (now as to time this is introduced depends on your dog, do not rush your dog or you will be back to the first step). Do let your dog lick a little of the past off the brush, be sure to use one hand to gently hold the snout and lift the lip. When the time comes to introduce the brush start with the front teeth and just do the very front teeth for about a week, you will keep introducing the brush one zone at a time the very back teeth will be the last as small mounths find it uncomfortable. Introducing the tooth brush takes time it is worth it. When your dog becomes accustomed to haveing their teeth brushed you can change to a gel or what ever you like. I do not give my guys a treat for 20 minutes after, I have them settle after that time they get a reward.
> 
> This is very similer to introducing your dog to holding a dumbell for utility training, it takes time.


Great advice!!! Just wanted to add that SOME DOGS (AKA Kodi) HATE having their front teeth done, and will readily accept getting their back teeth brushed. So if they seem to hate you starting in the front, be a little creative. Also, my vet had me start with a piece of gauze wrapped around my finger, rather than a tooth brush. He says it does at least as well, and many dogs accept it better.

According to my vet, just getting the tooth paste into their mouths is helpful, so even if that's all you get done at first, it's STILL better than nothing. He also told me that the outsides of the back teeth are the MOST important area to brush. The insides of the teeth get cleaned off by the tongue, and the front ones tend to get cleaned by gnawing on bones, chew toys, etc.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Find a reward afterward (not a food ) ball playing, toy, a short walk, something fun.


For Kodi, just getting an extra glob of tooth paste to lick off my finger is a good reward! He really likes it! BTW, you don't have to worry about them swallowing it the way you do with "people" toothpaste... there is no fluoride in it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> I bought the stuff you can put on with your finger or spray into the dog's mouth. Is it effective? I think it just addresses plaque and bad breath. Any one have experience with it?


It's better than nothing, but according to my vet, nothing is as good as regular brushing. Also, I don't know if you've tried it yet, but Kodi HATED the spray when I tried it. He's happier getting his teeth brushed, by far!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> The dentist also gave us some dental treats that he can chew on that will help with plaque.
> 
> In this order
> 
> 1) dental treats 2) dental rinse in his drinking water for plaque and/or fresh breath 3) brushing.


Be very, VERY careful of dental chews. I was told by several (good) local vets that dental chews were great. Then Kodi ended up with a partial obstruction from biting off and swallowing a large piece. This cost him 2 days/nights at the university vet hospital, and cost me $1600. At the vet hospital, they told me that dental chews are the NUMBER ONE cause of obstructions in the dogs that come in.

Kodi only gets real, large, cow bones (which are hollow, so you can stuff them to make them more interesting) or moose antlers (which he loves anyway) now.

A dental rinse can be useful if your dog drinks mostly at home. If your dog travels with you a lot, or you are going to trials or shows on a regular basis, brings enough treated water at all times can be a problem. And if it's not the dog's ONLY source of water, he may refuse it because of the odd taste. In our case, where we have a cat and a dog who share the same water bowls, it wouldn't work. There is NO WAY the cat would drink it... she would simply resort to the toilets!!!ound:


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

I brush Poppy and Ted's teeth every night. My wife thinks it's overkill but they both like to get their teeth brushed and they think it's a treat. When I say "let's brush your teeth" they come running to me.

I use the Chicken flavored enzyme paste. It did take a little patience for the first few days until they got used to it. For the first few days, I just placed the toothpaste on the brush and let them lick/chew/bite as they wished. I didn't worry about cleaning their teeth. Once they got used to it, it was not problem. I don't spend a lot to time on the front teeth as they seem clean. To clean the back teeth, I just grab their hair on their cheek and pull to make room for the brush. No issues whatsoever.


----------

